

Counting Clicks and Looking at Links (article on Google, 1998) - byrneseyeview
http://searchenginewatch.com/article/2048866/Counting-Clicks-and-Looking-at-Links?ref=resubmitting-with-correct-year-in-the-title-oops

======
shawnee_
Best part of the article is at the end:

 _Will Google be going commercial? Page has no opposition to it, but said
there's no particular hurry.

"We're Ph.D. students, we can do whatever we want," he said. And what they
want is to find the right partners to let them focus on improving relevancy.
"I'd like to build a service where the priority is on giving users great
results," Page said.

If you pay a visit, don't be frightened by the interface. One thing Google
needs is a good facelift. Relevancy scores and other extraneous information
can obscure the actual listings -- but I did say this was an experimental
service, right?_

------
mdonahoe
"portal heaven"

